#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Guide to Create Buyer Personas

## Bhavya

If you want to gain a true competitive edge in the market, you need to know your customers and understand their motivations and interests. By creating buyer personas you can do that, which also helps you to humanize your marketing efforts. Grazziti Interactive team shared insights to create clear and unambiguous buyer personas. Take a look at them in the below graphic.

----------

